
Ask HN: Anyone running a business from their phone/tablet? - everdev
10-15 years ago, solopreneurs were bragging about running their business from their laptop. With the leap in mobile tech has anyone been able to ditch the laptop and run a business from their phone or tablet?
======
ecesena
Incidentally, now in home page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16741522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16741522)

------
segmondy
Of course, tons of folks.

~~~
everdev
What types of businesses?

